# PT738 TCP clip ejects without touching eject button



## genghisphlip (Dec 6, 2009)

Hey Everyone,

I have a new PT738 TCP. While I was overjoyed to actually have found one, the joy quickly turned to concern. The problem is that the clip ejects easily in the holster and while holding the pistol in hand. My thumb, none of my fingers or any part of my hand makes contact with the eject button but the clip ejects every time (very easily). The problem is apparent with both of the stock clips that came with the pistol and I have tried several round types (manufacturers) and have even tried light loading the clips to relieve the additional pressure seen with a completely full clip. It is the weekend so I cannot contact Taurus support at this time. I am wondering if anyone else on this forum has experienced the same and if so what steps were taken to correct the problem.

On a related note I purchased a first generation PT145 back in 2000 that had a very similar problem. In that case the clip release had too high a profile and was easily engaged when the pistol was held in the natural position. Taurus in that case changed the release button and sent me an additional clip for my problems. I am hoping to experience the same good service with this one should it require a repair/adjustment.

Thanks for any help,


----------

